# Cyanotype Demolition



## Proteus617 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been playing around with this process for a bit and starting to get the hang of it.  35mm negative scanned and printed 6x9 inches on translucent vellum.  Arches watercolor paper coated with traditional chemistry, contact printed in winter sunlight for 20 min.


----------



## compur (Jan 17, 2011)

Very good detail and tonal range (not easy to do with cyano prints). Good job!


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 17, 2011)

compur said:


> Very good detail and tonal range (not easy to do with cyano prints). Good job!



Thanks Compur.  Herchel gave us the cyanotype, Adobe gave us CS5.  Makes it easier than it was in the old days.


----------



## ann (Jan 17, 2011)

good job


----------



## silica (Jan 18, 2011)

Which product is the translucent velum you use please?
Great job you did there!


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 19, 2011)

silica said:


> Which product is the translucent velum you use please?



Borden and Riley #90 Vellum "Sheer Trace".  Last product on the page.  Not expensive and so translucent it does not need to be waxed or oiled.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2011)

I have always,always liked the look of the cyanotype process, be it "real" or simulated in Photoshop. This scene's subject matter lends itself well to a cyanotype rendering.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I have always,always liked the look of the cyanotype process, be it "real" or simulated in Photoshop. This scene's subject matter lends itself well to a cyanotype rendering.



I have a few more from this series.  I'm thinking about bleaching and toning them eventually.  Here's one more while it's still blue:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh!!! This second,vertical one is awesome!!!! I love it!


----------



## silica (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Proteus617 for the info on the Velum!
The last shot is just great and it looks like I imagine Stalingrad looked during the 2nd WW!


----------



## Infidel (Jan 19, 2011)

silica said:


> ...The last shot is just great and it looks like I imagine Stalingrad looked during the 2nd WW!



Agreed; I had a similar reaction. Maybe there's something to that!


----------



## wirelessnikon (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome work, really impressive!


----------

